# Please welcome "The Champ"



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

lol, i'd like you all to meet my NEW Puppy "The Champ"
i dont pick him up till just before christmas but i have been out to see him a few times. today i thought i'd get a pic of "The Champ" and post him on the forums.
i hope you guys like him, "The Champ" is a Pure Bred Border Collie.

This is him at 5 weeks 3 days old 










EDIT: Thread Updated 8th of Jan 2010
































































HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAMP










This Is Champ TODAY Recoded about an Hour ago
YouTube - Champ - Border Collie Runs


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh he is a darling....so very cute, lucky you


----------



## Aston (Nov 28, 2008)

Cute pup.

Those brown or tan spots in the face aren't very good if you intend to participate in dog beauty contests. what is his weight now?

God luck with him, they are a wonderful breed, I presently have two males.

Pls don't forget that they need lots of attention and lots of exercise. This is not a dog to be left alone all day long. If this happens, they tend to be destructive, and some of them can develop severe mental problems.

The Border Collie is energetic, intelligent, keen, alert, and responsive. An intense worker of great tractability, it is affectionate towards friends but may be sensibly reserved towards strangers. When approached, the Border Collie should stand its ground. It should be alert and interested, never showing fear, dullness or resentment. Any tendencies toward viciousness, nervousness or shyness are very serious faults.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww he"s lovely x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's SO cute!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

He is lovely , what breeding is he ? he is a lovely tri colour


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes so Cute i bet you cant wait to get him home


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a sweet little puppy, beautiful,xxi bet your excited,..


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

Aston said:


> Cute pup.
> 
> Those brown or tan spots in the face aren't very good if you intend to participate in dog beauty contests. what is his weight now?


no beauty contests for the Champ, those are unique markings both sides that match.
as for his weight, i will find out from the owner next week.



Aston said:


> God luck with him, they are a wonderful breed, I presently have two males.
> 
> Pls don't forget that they need lots of attention and lots of exercise. This is not a dog to be left alone all day long. If this happens, they tend to be destructive, and some of them can develop severe mental problems.
> 
> The Border Collie is energetic, intelligent, keen, alert, and responsive. An intense worker of great tractability, it is affectionate towards friends but may be sensibly reserved towards strangers. When approached, the Border Collie should stand its ground. It should be alert and interested, never showing fear, dullness or resentment. Any tendencies toward viciousness, nervousness or shyness are very serious faults.


hi, i am 33 years of age, in my life i have had 3 pure bred Border Collies, 1 kelpie, 2 Border Collie cross kelpies.
my main dog was "Spike" a Border Collie cross kelpie, black with a white cross on his chest. "Spike" was a legend, a dog never to be forgotten, he lived a life of almost 20 years. i have his ashes on the mantle piece in my lounge room along with a pic and his collar.
i raced BMX from the age of 9 still to today at 33, all of "Spikes" years was
full on exercise everyday till he was getting old, i had to tone it down as of his age. i did a paper round at 5am 6 days a week on my bike with a crate.
"spike" went on every paper round every morning with me for my 2 hour bike ride before school. "Spike" was always tied at the end of the paper round
so i would carry him back im my crate so he could rest.
after school i was back out on my BMX with "Spike" again, and on dark before dinner we would play fetch. then the next day its starts again and so on lol. now this dog was one of the fittest dogs (Collie cross kelpie) anyone has ever seen, when "Spike" walked he had muscles in his legs like a greyhound, this dog was amazing and could reach running speeds way faster than any (Collie cross kelpie) anyone has ever seen. he was my best mate ever, never to be forgotten, everywhere i went Spike went. most of the time i chose Spike to hang out with and ride with rather than my friends lol.
my friends would call Spike muscles lol from the size of his legs.
please note: i never went over board with exercise at anyone time.

anyway Aston, my main point to this is i am NO newbie when it comes
to exercising my dogs 

Also "The Champ" will be my next riding partner :thumbup: well when he gets old enough to keep up with the racing bike 



leoti said:


> He is lovely , what breeding is he ? he is a lovely tri colour


thanks, his Border Collie with unique markings.



noushka05 said:


> hes so Cute i bet you cant wait to get him home


i have never felt the days to go soooo slow lol, i cant wait thanks.



colliemerles said:


> what a sweet little puppy, beautiful,xxi bet your excited,..


very excited 



happysaz133 said:


> He's SO cute!


thanks



jilly40 said:


> aww he"s lovely x


thanks



FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh he is a darling....so very cute, lucky you


lol i feel lucky thanks


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

What a perfect little pup...love his name too! 

Keep posting the pics of him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is gorgeous, what a cutie  I love border collies, I have 3 of them they are a great breed


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

omg how cute!!!!! :O


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

He is a reall cutie, I like his tri colour markings. I bet you cant wait!!!!!


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

THANK YOU everyone for their kind words.
I am back to update my thread which i have just done so.
Its pictures of Champ through out the year.

I hope you like


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

awww he is so cute xx


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> awww he is so cute xx


Thanks Clare7435,

I love the boy so much


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think i'm in love, he's beautiful, esp as an ickle puppy :blush:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Champ


----------

